# German-English music theory dictionary?



## ProtectedRights (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am new here, and when I wrote my first posts I noticed that I am missing a lot of the musical technical terms in english. Does anybody know of a German-English dictionary that contains music theory terms? What is "Übergangsnote" or what is "weite Lage" in english? LEO is a pretty good german online dictionary but it does not help with these. I found several good and extensive musical glossaries in english, but these don't help if you don't know what you are looking for.

Thanks in advance! 

PS: I find it funny that "gebrochener Akkord" is actually "broken chord". Sometimes the translation is 1:1.


----------



## Robin (Sep 5, 2013)

I always found this to be very useful. It covers all musical terms in all common languages 

http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheorydefs.htm


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 5, 2013)

Very cool, big thanks!

I found both words there 

Definitley bookmarked!


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 5, 2013)

Robin, i dont mean to diss your site tip or anything, but i'm getting virus detection warnings going in there - this one actually: http://www.avgthreatlabs.com/website-safety-reports/domain/dolmetsch.com/linkreport/www.dolmetsch.com%252Fmusictheorydefs.htm/?utm_source=TDPU&utm_medium=OS (http://www.avgthreatlabs.com/website-sa ... _medium=OS)

"1 active threats have been detected on this link

Blackhole Exploit Kit (type 2704)"

:/


----------



## Robin (Sep 6, 2013)

Strange, doesn't show up here with any scanner.


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 6, 2013)

try it here:
http://www.dict.cc/?s=broken+chord
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Musikbegriffe.htm
http://www.linguee.de

Edit: If you can't find your term there then try to google it (I use startpage): gebrochener Akkord englisch


----------



## Rctec (Sep 6, 2013)

Just work your way through the footnotes in Mahler's 2nd. You'll learn all the German you'll need.


----------

